# Azeroth RTA



## goki (4/6/17)

Hi vendors, I'm looking for an Azeroth RTA. I've tried calling aroundnbut iobody seems tobuave stock. 

If you do have in stock or know of someone will to sell, please let me know. 

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/17)

Check on Sir Vape's site


----------



## Silver (4/6/17)

goki said:


> Hi vendors, I'm looking for an Azeroth RTA. I've tried calling aroundnbut iobody seems tobuave stock.
> 
> If you do have in stock or know of someone will to sell, please let me know.
> 
> ...



Hi @goki 
Saw this on Dragon Vape:
https://dragonvape.co.za/product/coil-art-azeroth-rta/

Paging @Lim


----------



## Rafique (4/6/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @goki
> Saw this on Dragon Vape:
> https://dragonvape.co.za/product/coil-art-azeroth-rta/
> 
> Paging @Lim



Out of stock, also looking for one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/17)

Stainless Steel in stock. https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-azeroth-rta-by-coil-art?variant=41938406414

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (6/6/17)

Kurt at the Vapeaway store has them in black and stainless steel 
https://www.vapeaway.co.za/collections/just-landed/products/coilart-azeroth-rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------

